# Dog Brothers - Los Trique



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 5, 2008)

[yt]Jk4WQp9r7nE[/yt]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 5, 2008)

I have always enjoyed reading about and watching videos of the dog brothers.


----------

